# Issues with Zoya polish?



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi!  I just got my first bottle of zoya nail polish after reading such great things about it. However, I found that it took FOREVER to dry (about 2 hours).  This was WITH the use of julep's quick dry drops.  I couldn't even use the julep freedom top coat because it never got dry enough for it.  I applied only two (thin) coats, also.  I'm so bummed.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

That's odd. But I've never mixed Zoya products with Julep products. For me Zoya products work the best with their topcoat (but I've also found that Zoya's topcoat works terribly with non-Zoya polishes). Have you tried the polishes without the Julep quick dry drops?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

Huh, I just did my nails on friday with zoya then used julep's freedom top coat and got in the shower within 20 minutes without ruining them. Seems odd, I've had nothing but good luck with zoya...what color is it? Maybe its a defective batch.


----------



## skylite (Apr 17, 2013)

I've never had a problem with zoya polishes. I have heard that they don't mix we'll with other brands though, and the one time I tried juleps drops it made my dry time ridiculously long to the point where I just removed the polish rather than wait.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 22, 2013)

I've never had a problem with Zoya's polish, but I also don't use quick drying drops, just base and topcoat. I'd try the polish without the drying drops to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

Steph from Polish Addict used to haaaattteee Zoya because it wouldn't last for her, lol. It was a super long time ago, but you can read it here: http://polishaddict.com/2008/06/17/zoya-color-lock-system-upcoming-china-glaze-collections/

So I guess the only suggestion would be ... color lock system? idk


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 22, 2013)

I have never had a problem with Zoya polishes. I use them with a base and top coat.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never had a problem with Zoya polishes. I use them with a base and top coat


 Yes, even i haven't faced any problem with Zoya products... I still love to use these polishes.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's odd. But I've never mixed Zoya products with Julep products. For me Zoya products work the best with their topcoat (but I've also found that Zoya's topcoat works terribly with non-Zoya polishes). Have you tried the polishes without the Julep quick dry drops?


 I use Julep's quick dry drops with every polish I use (other than suedes and textures and whatnot), and they work just fine with my Zoyas. I've never had any issues with Zoya polishes, they are fantastic!


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 25, 2013)

I also use lots of Zoya polish and I have to say, it's one of the best brands I own. I use the Julep Quick Dry drops with every mani (as someone else has already mentioned) and have never had a problem. It took me a long time to find a topcoat that I really like, but finally found HK Girl. HK Girl combined with the quick dry drops have been my go-to products.

By the way, I'm new here!!! So hello all!


----------



## sarahraegraham (May 4, 2013)

I've never had any problems with Zoya drying slowly. They're formula's always been awesome for me.


----------

